# SALE - Martell Wa-Nakiri



## Dave Martell (Jan 25, 2015)

Look out veggies! :spiteful:


*Stats*:

Length - 180mm

Steel - O1

Hardness - Rc60-61

Handle - modified oval wa style using blue byed Oregon maple burl (from Burl Source) along with buffalo horn ferrule and copper spacers. *Note - the wood is technically blue but leans more to the purple side.


Price - *$525* (USA shipping included - International shipping will be given a $30 credit but will be responsible for the remainder of the actual cost)


Please PM for purchase!

Thanks!
Dave


PS - This is one of the nicer knives I've done. I believe it'll put a smile on yer face.


----------



## Matus (Jan 25, 2015)

Dave, that looks really great - I love the handle design (shape and materials).


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Jan 25, 2015)

pm sent


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 25, 2015)

SPF


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 25, 2015)

Matus said:


> Dave, that looks really great - I love the handle design (shape and materials).




Thanks Matus


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 25, 2015)

*SOLD*


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 25, 2015)

Dave, that maple burl is really, really cool looking!! Of course the knife blade is sweet too!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 25, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> Dave, that maple burl is really, really cool looking!! Of course the knife blade is sweet too!




Thanks Bill!

BTW, we need to catch up...and yeah I'm warm warm warm....thanks to you! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 26, 2015)

Beautiful, Dave, as always!


----------



## ecchef (Jan 26, 2015)

That's really a nice piece, with the usual Martell understated elegance. 
I have a chunk of that blue burl that I've been saving for a special occasion. Didn't know it would look like that!


----------



## echerub (Jan 26, 2015)

That's a great-lookin' knife! Gotta love nice nakiri


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Thanks Bill!
> 
> BTW, we need to catch up...and yeah I'm warm warm warm....thanks to you! :doublethumbsup:



Glad to hear it is still working out. What is the lowest exterior temp you have had to deal with?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 26, 2015)

daddy yo yo said:


> Beautiful, Dave, as always!




Thanks Manuel


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 26, 2015)

ecchef said:


> That's really a nice piece, with the usual Martell understated elegance.
> I have a chunk of that blue burl that I've been saving for a special occasion. Didn't know it would look like that!




Thanks Dave 

Oh and you'll love this blue maple, it's great stuff.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 26, 2015)

echerub said:


> That's a great-lookin' knife! Gotta love nice nakiri




Thanks Len!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 26, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> Glad to hear it is still working out. What is the lowest exterior temp you have had to deal with?




With some exceptions I believe that we've been in the 20's & 30's since the heater was installed and it's not running all the time nor set at even the mid range so it's doing way better than expected.


----------



## samit (Feb 17, 2015)

who's the lucky new owner? I'm interested in hearing about the shape of the handle


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Feb 17, 2015)

I am the lucky owner of this. The handle is extremely comfortable. Fits all the pressure points on my hand perfect. I put it through heavy prep in a commercial kitchen and not one hiccup or any type of fatigue. Dave did a amazing job on this knife and I would highly recommend his handles and knives.


----------



## samit (Feb 23, 2015)

thanks. i was curious about the handle. my only other experience with this shape is on a shun


----------

